# [SOLVED] Logitech G15 and Oblivion



## InvaderZim (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, I have a Windows Vista computer, with Oblivion installed, and I recently bought a Logitech G15 keyboard. When I am playing Oblivion and I try to open the console "`" key, it doesn't do anything at all. I installed all the G15 software, but I still get nothing.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Logitech G15 and Oblivion*

thats called a tilde key just so you know.now before you changed the keyboard did you have any problems opening the console?


----------



## InvaderZim (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Logitech G15 and Oblivion*

Nope, everything worked fine.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Logitech G15 and Oblivion*

i would uninstall the software for it.unplug the keyboard from the computer.plug it back in and try it after a restart.


----------



## InvaderZim (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Logitech G15 and Oblivion*

I tried, but it didn't work. I think I should try playing Morrowind or something and try to open the console, I will confirm if it works in this same post later.

EDIT: The Morrowind console does not work.


----------



## InvaderZim (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Logitech G15 and Oblivion*

Sorry about the double post, But I wanna keep this topic alive, and tell you guys something. I was playing Oblivion, and I desperately needed the console, I tried unplugging my new keyboard, and putting my old one in. The console still didn't work! So I don't know what is the problem now, the computer or the keyboard?

PS: I beat the part that I needed cheats on without them :wink:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Logitech G15 and Oblivion*

lmao no cheats oh nooose  look in your oblivion ini file in my documents,my games oblvion.it will be listed as oblivion configuration settings.look for this


bAllowConsole=1 - This setting allows you to use the in-game console (See Console Commands section) if set to 1. There is no reason to set it to 0.

be sure the bAllowConsole= is set at 1


----------



## InvaderZim (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Logitech G15 and Oblivion*

Yeah, allowconsole is on. Another thing I am amazed at is that I beat the game. Without cheats. This is my second time beating the game, but before I used nothing but cheats. :grin:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Logitech G15 and Oblivion*

it was probably more fun without them wasnt it:grin:

that is strange about the tilde key not working.only other suggestion i have is maybe a reinstall.


----------



## InvaderZim (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Logitech G15 and Oblivion*

I just noticed something strange, Oblivion and Morrowind console doesn't open, But my Halo Custom Edition and Halo does. Oblivion and Morrowind are both made by Bethseda softworks, so does Bethseda have problems with this keyboard or something? And I another theory I think might be the problem is that with the new keyboard, the tidle key got remapped to something else. Eh?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Logitech G15 and Oblivion*



InvaderZim said:


> Oblivion and Morrowind are both made by Bethseda softworks, so does Bethseda have problems with this keyboard or something?


I doubt it. I'm using a G11 keyboard, and the console works for me in both Morrowind and Oblivion. However, I have heard of the console becoming unusable - I just can't remember what the solution was. pharoah's suggestion of a reinstall may be the way to go.

PS - With the Elder Scrolls games, levelling up your character and skills almost always negates the "need" for cheats. :wink:


----------



## InvaderZim (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Logitech G15 and Oblivion*

Ima little confused here, reinstall the software for the keyboard? There is no other software other than that. And plus, the software for the keyboard just lets you make hotkeys. And yes...sometimes I need cheats, but hes freakin' level 4 T_T. Maybe just a "boost". :wink:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Logitech G15 and Oblivion*

actually i was talking about reinstalling the game.i know you had already tried reinstalling the keyboard.


----------



## InvaderZim (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Logitech G15 and Oblivion*

Well, one time, my Oblivion update messed my textures, so I HAD to reinstall, but at that time, I didn't have the keyboard, but It was only a couple of days before I bought it, so do I really have to reinstall again?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Logitech G15 and Oblivion*



InvaderZim said:


> There is no other software other than that. And plus, the software for the keyboard just lets you make hotkeys.


I know - as I said, I have a G11 keyboard myself. I was referring to pharoah's suggestion of reinstalling the game. If you are worried about losing savegames, they can be backed up before you reinstall (just copy them from "C:\My Documents\My Games\Oblivion\Saves\").

Did you update again immediately after reinstalling, the time when it messed up the textures?


----------



## InvaderZim (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Logitech G15 and Oblivion*

Well, after I reinstalled, I sorta just screwed the update, because I thought it wouldn't work again...

EDIT: And when I reinstalled, I didn't put my old savegame back in, I put the whole old Oblivion folder from my games back in. Might that be causing the problem?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Logitech G15 and Oblivion*

Do you mean you copied the entire folder from the _install directory_ back over the new installation, or are you talking about the folder in _My Games_, which I mentioned above? If you're talking about the install directory, then yes, that would almost certainly be your problem.

In either case, I definitely recommend you reinstall, and don't copy anything over the top before giving the game a go to see if the console works. Let us know how you go.


----------



## InvaderZim (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Logitech G15 and Oblivion*

Okay...Here I go...

And also, just so you know, I put the Oblivion from the my games folder, after I reinstalled before, If you didn't get what I said before. But, hey, should I just copy my savegame, and nothing else?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Logitech G15 and Oblivion*

If you're wanting to restore your old character(s), then all you should copy are the savegames. If you copy the entire game folder, you'll basically be defeating the purpose of reinstalling.

For this time, don't copy anything over the top after the reinstall. Just uninstall the game, reinstall it, and run it. Start a new game, and see if the console works. If it does, _then_ you can copy your savegames back in.


----------



## InvaderZim (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Logitech G15 and Oblivion*

Okay, Here I go...


----------



## InvaderZim (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Logitech G15 and Oblivion*

Double posting to just keep this topic alive, and that was a complete waste of time. The console still doesn't open. :upset:


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Logitech G15 and Oblivion*

Hi.
When you enabled the console by changing 'bAllowConsole' to '1', did you change the file that was in the same directory Oblivion was installed under? Or did you change the file in Users\[username]\Documents\My Games\Oblivion (For Vista)? The last one is the one that you need to change. (Just double-checking...)

Also, do you have any Infra-Red devices installed, such as media centre remotes etc. Apparently they mess with Oblivions' programming, in some cases rendering the keyboard completely unusable.

If that fails, make sure your keyboards' drivers/software are all up to date, then try patching Oblivion to the latest (1.2) patch.


----------



## InvaderZim (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Logitech G15 and Oblivion*

Oh my, you sir, are a genius. I have a remote that came with my Windows Vista Media Center, I use it from time to time, and I still want to. But now do I have to unplug its receiver? :sigh:

EDIT: And oh yeah, Ballowconsole was already set to one. The only thing I changed in the configuration, was to get rid of those starting videos. You know, "Bethseda Soft works, Zenimax media company" ect.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Logitech G15 and Oblivion*

just a question for you zim did tibers suggestion fix it?if so then yes you will have to unhook that when playing .


----------



## InvaderZim (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Logitech G15 and Oblivion*

Yess! Yess! Hail Tiber Septim! Screw Uriel Septim! Er.. I mean... It works! I thank you so much! But now...I don't like cheating in Oblivion...

But I still cheat in all my other games! Thank you so much! Booya!

EDIT: And hey, How come my receiver caused this all along?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Logitech G15 and Oblivion*

honestly i have no idea:laugh: thats really hard to say without some research.it may be due to having multiple wireless devices. < only a guess


----------



## InvaderZim (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Logitech G15 and Oblivion*

Bleh, Well, Everything is solved, and that is enough for me.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Logitech G15 and Oblivion*

glad someone could help you :wave:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Logitech G15 and Oblivion*



pharoah said:


> thats really hard to say without some research


That's how Tiber found the solution, so when he checks this thread, hopefully he'll be able to explain. Glad to hear it solved the issue. Enjoy your gaming, InvaderZim.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Unfortunatley I can't give a technical 'reason' as to why this works, I couldn't find anything about it anywhere on the net. I'm guessing the IR device interferes with the keymapping because many people using XP Media Centre edition have had identical problems. This looks to be the only thing that solves it, short of disabling the IR device via the BIOS.

Glad I could be of help.


----------

